# sadness and disappoinment.. Oakley Crowbars.



## patongue (Feb 26, 2010)

First year to try Oakleys. Previously, I've only ridden with a pair of Spy goggles. The Crowbars are a good fit to my helmet and the pink lenses were perfect for my light conditions here.. On the second or third time, I was hiking up Whitewater and worked up a good sweat. They fogged up abit on the inside but I knew better than to wipe them. They turn to ice, obscuring my vision. I'm standing at the top of a pretty narrow chute, and it is new territory for me. I figure, do I really want to risk coming down this powder haven with no goggles or worse yet, poor vision? One second, one decision, one regret. I dabbed the inside with my microfiber cloth. It became a slight rub. Abit more. Seems ok, so i do it more. blow on it with my breath and rub on it. By the time i get to the bottom, I have a scratched Crowbar. I'm not sure if it's because my spy goggles just didn't have an anti-fog coating, but frick is that anti-fog coating fragile.

This thread is for anyone who has lost what seemed to be a good pair of goggles before it's time had truly come and has become an old man filled with regret, waiting to die alone.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

AIr circulation works better when you move...probably just riding would have worked. But why breath on them? That only adds moisture.


----------



## JoeR (Oct 30, 2010)

patongue said:


> his thread is for anyone who has lost what seemed to be a good pair of goggles before it's time had truly come and has become an old man filled with regret, waiting to die alone.


Next time try a pair of goggles within goggles within goggles. Oakleys in limbo won't even prevent a face full of broken glass.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Oh noes, you have a scratch. I got like 3-4 deep scrapes riding tight trees like 3 days after buying a new pair of Oakley Splices. Also, there's no reason to breath into the new goggles, it just makes it worse. As long as the vents have been clear, I've never had mine fog up, or if they did, it cleared up in under 5 seconds.

I do think in the directions is said not to wipe the inside of the lens. I wipe the outside of mine all the time when we get freezing fog.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

First off, sorry for your bad experience. I had something similar happen to me in Utah when high temps at the bottom of the mountain were 5 degrees and then 11 degrees.

All goggles will fog if exposed to enough moisture and not enough moving air. If you were hiking in the goggles, then you were sweating which produced more moisture than normal and moving very slowly which would not have produced enough of a breeze to evaporate the fog that collected on the lens.

The only solutions available in that situation:
1. Remove your goggles and finish your hike without them (or remove them when they get fogged and put them back on after they clear up)
2. Carry a spare set of lenses or goggles for when they freeze up
3. Open up the vents on the goggles (if they have adjustable vents) to allow as much air as possible through them.
4. Use goggles with a built in fan so that air moves through them no matter how slow you are going

IMO, #2 is the best solution. I carry spare lenses and spare goggles when I ride. (The one time I didn't, I needed them and rode all the way down Peruvian at Snowbird with no goggles when the high was 11 degrees and it was windy/snowing...not fun). Spare lenses and goggles will save your bacon when lighting conditions change (on those partly cloudy days) and from frozen lenses.



patongue said:


> First year to try Oakleys. Previously, I've only ridden with a pair of Spy goggles. The Crowbars are a good fit to my helmet and the pink lenses were perfect for my light conditions here.. On the second or third time, I was hiking up Whitewater and worked up a good sweat. They fogged up abit on the inside but I knew better than to wipe them. They turn to ice, obscuring my vision. I'm standing at the top of a pretty narrow chute, and it is new territory for me. I figure, do I really want to risk coming down this powder haven with no goggles or worse yet, poor vision? One second, one decision, one regret. I dabbed the inside with my microfiber cloth. It became a slight rub. Abit more. Seems ok, so i do it more. blow on it with my breath and rub on it. By the time i get to the bottom, I have a scratched Crowbar. I'm not sure if it's because my spy goggles just didn't have an anti-fog coating, but frick is that anti-fog coating fragile.
> 
> This thread is for anyone who has lost what seemed to be a good pair of goggles before it's time had truly come and has become an old man filled with regret, waiting to die alone.


----------



## patongue (Feb 26, 2010)

Wow tons of good feedback and even some sympathy :thumbsup:
adding the moisture of my breath was definitely foolish, I was trying to remove the ice that had formed. Unfortunately I rubbed the sh*t out of it and the whole thing is scraped and scratched to hell.. I was dabbing it first, and it seemed to be working so I started to be more aggressive. It was a path of fail, and the scratches only became visible when they dried off in the lodge.

Based on this feedback, I just went and bought replacement pink iridium lenses and keep my old one as a spare.

I'm surprised that you guys get the inner fog too. At first I thought it was my (comparatively) smaller nose bridge that didn't allow a proper seal, but I guess everyone gotta deal with it sometime.

Man if only somebody had some sort of product that repaired the anti-fog coating on the inside.. i'd definitely be in on that.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I've never experienced fogging with either of my Oakleys. However, I got the Asian Fit because almost all other goggles leave a gap between the bridge of my nose and the goggle. This gap will cause fogging. Even if you aren't Asian, the AF might work better for you than the normal ones.

Also, never, ever rub the inside of your goggles. You had it right the first time. Dab at whatever droplets form or get inside. If you have to dab on the mountain, you'll just have to deal with whatever the results from the dabbing are.

Another fogging issue could be arising from your helmet. Most helmets do not have goggle vents. This means that the heat from your forehead cannot escape out of the top of your goggle causing condensation inside the goggle. Helmets with goggle vents could cost extra, but it's been worth the extra investment for myself.

As Tarzanman pointed out, the absolute best solution is to carry a spare lens or spare goggle even. I carry my other goggle with me.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

If you wear a backlava or a neck gator as well, expect to get fogged goggles all the time, they cause your breath to get trapped, then rise right above your face, which more often then not ends up getting forced into the goggles. Even wearing a bandana gave me problems when it was too high on my face.


----------



## -ND4SPD- (Jan 5, 2011)

I think I may have fubar'd my brand new EG2's lenes. Before I went up yesterday morning I took the microfibre & dabbed a little 1"x2" section to clean some water spot marks. All day that little section would fog up. 

Now I know that you're not supposed to wipe the inside when wet as the anti-fog will rub off. I didn't know that it would do the same when dry. Can I remove the lens & re-apply some type of anti-fog or am I just out a lens?


----------

